# Removing baby fish from a tank.



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

Now that the albino pleco fry are about an inch long, easy enough to see, and wont slip through my net, I am gonna try to remove all 60-70 of em and give em to my local fish store for some under the table store credit, because in Texas I know they cant buy them from me since I'm not licensed. All I am asking is I tried netting them today, was a painfully slow process and only got like 2 or 3, so I was wondering if I could use a gravel vacuum if that wouldn't kill them.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

it would have to have a big enough hose for them to fit very easily through because if they get stuck sideways right where the vac ends and the hose starts ive seen fish get there guts pulled out from that happening. you could try some slices of cucumber and when they are all attacking it quick throw a net over them then slide something very flat between the glass and the net so that they dont excape and you can get multiples this way not 100% sure if it will work but doesn't sound to bad of an idea and is more safe than vacuuming them up.


----------



## Peeps (May 24, 2010)

You can use a Turkey baster, lol. That's how I move mine.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

Peeps said:


> You can use a Turkey baster, lol. That's how I move mine.


ohhhh yeah thats what i used to do it works kinda good but for a fish that is an inch might now work as well!


----------

